# Top mistakes made by builders



## Firefly (23 Nov 2010)

Given the resident experts in this forum, I wonder would it be beneificial to compile a list of common mistakes/shortcuts that builders make when renovating a house or building a new house/extension that the untrained eye can look out for?. ONQ has posted some examples in various threads - for example post 12 in http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=147069 

Perhaps, ONQ could lead the way?!!
-


----------



## Docarch (23 Nov 2010)

Just thought I'd pop over to this parish.  

One problem I see very often is builders forgetting to put in perimeter insulation around concrete floor slabs.


----------



## eggerb (24 Nov 2010)

I seen the neighbour's extension being built with hollow cavity blocks. I wouldn't even use them for my garage! I wouldn't even say these guy know what perimeter insulation is. 

Would not using a cavity tray be one that could be included during the building of an extension. Obviously, during a new build, they are easily added. Not so sure about retro fitting for an extension.


----------



## onq (24 Nov 2010)

Where does one start?

Simple things like plumbers not being made label each service, or earth the pipework.

Builders completing the outer leaf of a cavity wall for a timber frame house after the supplier has departed after having put up the frame - builder forgetting to put the right vents in the right places, below the DPC and below the eaves.

The primary fault of course is the clients, for not appointing a COMPETENT architect to prepare tender drawings, working drawings and to inspect the works. 


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                      as a defence or     support  -     in     and    of        itself  -         should           legal             action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                      Real Life with  rights    to         inspect     and       issue         reports    on      the                    matters    at           hand.


----------



## Bronte (24 Nov 2010)

Not good on the fabric of the building but obvious one's that I've seen or heard of are:

Rooms without windows

Drawings showing double bedrooms that you'd just about fit a single bed into

Rooms where you can't open the door or wardrobes fully due to a bed

Showhomes with furniture of below normal size

Stairs you can't get furniture up

En suites where if you sit on the toilet you cannot close the door 

Lack of storage

No place outside to put a bike, bag of coal


----------



## amh (24 Nov 2010)

The number one for me is the severe lack of soundproofing between houses. It has to be something that annoys and keeps thousands of people awake each night as they are forced to listen to the antics of their neighbours! 

Maybe this is something that builders could fix as a redress to the thousands of people who bought up their shoddy work for vastly over the odds prices. Or maybe the govt. could put into place a process where houses could be soundproofed similar to the way they are being insulated.


----------



## onq (24 Nov 2010)

Bronte said:


> Not good on the fabric of the building but obvious one's that I've seen or heard of are:
> 
> Rooms without windows
> 
> ...




That's interesting Bronte.

This started out as a building defects thread as in technical defects in construction - of so I have taken it to be.

You have broadened the discussion into a design defects thread.

I think that's a good idea - it may become a useful resource on AAM.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                       as a defence or      support  -     in     and    of        itself  -         should            legal             action        be           taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                       Real Life with   rights    to         inspect     and       issue         reports    on       the                    matters    at           hand.


----------



## Whiskey (24 Nov 2010)

In a cavity wall building,  not butting the insulation very tightly against the blockwork in the cavity, due to snots of mortar,  and making the insulation much less effective than it should be. Also leaving small arbitary gaps in the insulation.

Not doing enough to make the house airtight - not sealing all the services properly, having loft doors which are not airtight, putting no insulation on the loft door


----------



## Nedtastic (24 Nov 2010)

Leaks .... Plumbers hand tightening fittings that they mean to come back to but forget. 
Paid a premium for a plumber with a good reputation but found that he just priced the job and got some young lad to do all the work ....
The inevitable result was leaks that gave me 6 months of grief ....


----------

